

Show HN: Awesome rating widget - sedzia
https://github.com/bandraszyk/awesome-rating

======
tpindel-rsp
Thanks for this contribution. It is much better than standard
ui.bootstrap.rating.

------
maciejm
Great! I was looking for such library.

------
kanicz
Nice library, thanks.

------
lizka
like it! really nice

------
plenza
Truly awesome!

------
ebartosiewicz
good stuff.

------
mburzanowski
awesome ;)

------
killdill
Nice and useful. Starred the repo.

